
Ask HN: Some good quantum machine learning resources? - XnoiVeX
Ask HN: Some good quantum machine learning resources?
======
XnoiVeX
I'll start with this. [https://github.com/artix41/awesome-quantum-
ml](https://github.com/artix41/awesome-quantum-ml)

